# Another Stupid "WHAT IF QUESTION"



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

If being near family members was not a factor and money grew on trees, where in the world would you want to live?

I'm sure Jeff would stay in "Stupid San Antonio" and open a free neuter clinic for all Schutzhund and PPD dogs.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Santa Fe NM or Bern Switzerland.

DFrost


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd stay in Southern Oregon, buy a huge ranch and set up a gigantic training facility and pay / fly in the top decoys from around the world to learn from and help train my dogs. Oh and I'd have a seminar every month free for WDF members and "offbreed" working dog people


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I love where I live....EXCEPT.....no close....so I would try to find some land in the country with a club close.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Somewhere cross seas or maybe on a small island with crystal blue waters and could by tons of land for pennies on the dollar, that would be frigging awesome.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I wanna be back in Colorado so bad! I'd have a state of the facility where I could hire a board certified orthopedic surgeon, I'd be board certified in nutrition and maybe in rehab, and the orthopod could do the surgery and I'd do the nutrition consulting and rehab. Oh...and somewhere where there's a dog training club that does protection sport that's not almost 2 hours away would be great. Please and thank you! [-o<


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

A "vacated" Montana, all to myself. Maybe with a small tribe of Amazons to visit once in a while. I'd never rest my head in the same place twice, always on the move, with my roving pack of specialized hunting shepherds, archery gear, and wilderness ninja clothing. I'd give up all the amenities of a techno-civilized life, like internet, television, and video games. The toughest things to do without would be the tobacco, the coffee, lasagnia, and peanut m&m's.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

exactly where I am in Florida, but with a huge indoor outdoor training center on our property, and have the money to pay decoys to come in and out as they wanted, host lots of trials,at no cost to participants\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> A "vacated" Montana, all to myself. Maybe with a small tribe of Amazons to visit once in a while. I'd never rest my head in the same place twice, always on the move, with my roving pack of specialized hunting shepherds, archery gear, and wilderness ninja clothing. I'd give up all the amenities of a techno-civilized life, like internet, television, and video games. The toughest things to do without would be the tobacco, the coffee, lasagnia, and peanut m&m's.


m

Can't do without smokes and rum! :-D

And if family and bucks was no object the Big Island Hawii. Very, very cool!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I lived on Oahu for 3 years, went to all the islands...I would defintly call that the best state in the union. So I would with Lee sippin drink with little small umbrellas in them, surfing and training dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm good with Missouri. 
I could happily live in a cardboard box with my dogs but I'd have to have a bit of land.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

The country, in an old house, with a lot of land and a river running through it. My uncles 210 acre farm in WI fits this bill perfectly and has always been a place I've dreamed of living. 

But really, I have simple tastes: land, country, old home. Doesn't matter where except that it would need to be in the United States.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry Daryl, you can't have the great state of MT all to yourself. Having a huge heated kennel/training field/arena indoors would make the winter months productive. I'd get myself a couple reining horses again and put a couple stalls next to the kennels. Don't care about the house as I'd not be in it much, buy as many acres as possible. My own sheep to herd and beef to eat. I always wanted to go self sufficient, well, solar, windmill, grow my own fruits and veggies, shoot what I eat. I hear Elk calling!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ha, we can be quasi neighbors. I will own the whole state of Colorado, you guys can divy up Montana. Or unless someone wants Wyoming?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Santa Fe NM or Bern Switzerland.
> 
> 
> DFrost


Well those two are not only geographically poles apart!!!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, I'll take Columbus and west, and give up the eastern half. You're designated chieftain of the amazon tribe, and we can set up trade for m&m's etc. I'm counting Yellowstone National Park, but otherwise, I don't think anyone _would want Wyoming!_


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe Emmental, also in Bern, and not far from us but sooooo peaceful!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&sa=N&start=40&um=1&ei=7zpXS4LcH4ThsAbMsJHYCw

This would be nice, too:

Borth-y-gest in Wales:

http://www.snowdoniaguide.com/borth_y_gest.htm


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Pandora from AVATAR or maybe somewhere in Middle Earth in the shire with the Hobbits where I could play dungeons and dragons all day long


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Ha, we can be quasi neighbors. I will own the whole state of Colorado, you guys can divy up Montana. Or unless someone wants Wyoming?



Hi Maren,

I've lived in Colorado longer then you've been alive, so I've got squatter rights  
I'd be willing to share Colorado because I'll need a Vet to take care of my dogs VBG


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, even though I called dibs first, I suppose there can be occasional exceptions.  I did live in Aurora for a short time when I was in middle school. That makes me a native, right? Right...? :wink: At least I'm not from California... :twisted:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> At least I'm not from California... :twisted:



The last thing Colorado needs is more Californicators 
The kind of people that want a house in the country and then complain about the smell of horse manure from their neighbors
property?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Off the top of my head, our place in Washington state is pretty much heaven on earth for me. We have national forest behind & ocean view in front. I think I'd just buy up more acreage around us, If I could.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Off the top of my head, our place in Washington state is pretty much heaven on earth for me. We have national forest behind & ocean view in front. I think I'd just buy up more acreage around us, If I could.


That sounds trully beautiful, but do you get mist and or rain frequently? Sorry to go off very important topic here.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> That sounds trully beautiful, but do you get mist and or rain frequently? Sorry to go off very important topic here.


Where we are, we get mist, rain and snow. We don't get as much rain as other parts of Washington like Seattle, in fact our climate is quite like what can be found in the Provence region of France, so similar that our area's cash crop is lavender.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The last thing Colorado needs is more Californicators
> The kind of people that want a house in the country and then complain about the smell of horse manure from their neighbors
> property?


There's more Californian's than Montanan's in MT already. Probably more Coloradoan's too. Lot's from Minnesota as well, they seem to skip right over Wyoming or the Dakota's to get here.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know where I would want to live. I have lived all over, and still have yet to find a place that I really really like.

I guess I would buy the breed warden position and yes, there would be an immediate shortage of intact dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Off the top of my head, our place in Washington state is pretty much heaven on earth for me. We have national forest behind & ocean view in front. I think I'd just buy up more acreage around us, If I could.



I spent a bit of time in Ft. Lewis Washington a few yrs back. BEAUTIFUL country but I missed the fall colors,........and all that RAIN! :-o
I used to walk a few miles over the hill from camp to the sound. Now THAT's worth seeing!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Daryl, I'm not willing to part with best half of the state. Your already over more towards the east side than I was aiming for aren't you? I'm partial to the western side, Glacier National, The Great Divide. You go ahead and keep the eastern area since you are already sitiated. Too close to Whyareweouthereroaming (WY) for me. I'm trying to compromise with the other half, who was shooting for Idaho, by sticking close to the stateline.

You guys are right about the Californians, why do you think I can't wait to get the hell out of here? I mean really, who can be stupid enough to buy a home next to a lumber mill that's been there for decades and then try to close it down when it's too noisy. Retards! Ya drove right by it to look at houses and that lumber mill donates 100's of thousands a year to the schools, parks and upkeep of the area, not to mention many good paying jobs for people who have been around longer than their big city asses looking for a bigger house, for a fraction of the price of the Bay Area.

Everything south seems to be migrating north, at an alarming rate. I'm tempted to go Yukon but them damn Canadians ain't taken my guns!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Let them take your guns. What are the odds you will hit anything anyway ???


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Where we are, we get mist, rain and snow. We don't get as much rain as other parts of Washington like Seattle, in fact our climate is quite like what can be found in the Provence region of France, so similar that our area's cash crop is lavender.


I'm familiar with Provence, the climate is good but they don't half get a bite from that mistral wind in winter though, that's as well as having scorpions. Washington does sound nice though.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No deal. I suppose you could take top, and I'll take bottom. I grew up in Belgrade, Bozeman, Gallatin Gateway, Three Forks, Manhattan, Twin Bridges, Dillon, Livingston, Clyde Park, Wilsal, Maudlow (old lumber town no longer existing), all on the bottom half. The only place I've lived up north was Shelby/Sunburst, near the Canadian border. I'm further east as I've ever been here in Columbus, only at the edge of the Rockies. I was giving a hard look at Troy MT, when I wanted a job available at Bonners Ferry ID about two years ago. That's not too far from your transplant cousins in Kalispel, but probably far enough. I've only been from Bozeman for five years, and it's grown alarmingly that I hardly recognize it now. Damn Californians.


----------

